# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  3d Printing Service from Industrial Forms. Really amazing work ! Come and see !

## industrialforms

Do you need a professional 3d printing service?We can offer FDM SLA and SLS technology in the house! We are a small group of engineers who can offer personalised service to meet yourexpectations! Visit our website www.industrialforms.co.uk and see our galleryhttps://industrialforms.co.uk/portfolio/automotiveGet in touch by email robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk and will do my best to help with your project.

----------


## industrialforms



----------


## 3DprintingChina

i try to send you an email,but it reject my email.how can i get contact with you?

----------

